# Craftex B2227L



## combustable herbage (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi I was fortunate enough to purchase one of these lathes, I am in the process of cleaning it up and getting it downstairs.  
I have downloaded the manual, not a ton of info but happy to have what's there.
My first two questions would be has anyone ordered parts for this from busy bee?  I don't need anything right now just curious of the experience.
My second is has anyone replaced the felt wipers for the ways, I need to have a better look when its back together and see if it needs replace or a bit of an adjustment but at first glance looked like a bit of a gap.  
I would be open to any other tips or tricks any of you have found on these, I will be starting out pretty basic at first but hoping to advance, as I build my skill.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Tomc938 (May 7, 2021)

I have the same lathe, purchased used.  It has some quirks that I'm still trying to work through.  Things like working close to the chuck and still being able to work close to the tailstock and limited cross feed ability.  Of course some of the issues could be me.

I have ordered from Busy bee.  Prices seemed a bit higher than what was available other places online, and the shipping was a bit slow.  I'm on Vancouver Island and although the part was in stock in New West, for some reason the part I ordered came from Quebec.

All in all I think it's a nice little lathe for the money.


----------



## Dusty (May 7, 2021)

combustable herbage said:


> Hi I was fortunate enough to purchase one of these lathes, I am in the process of cleaning it up and getting it downstairs.
> I have downloaded the manual, not a ton of info but happy to have what's there.
> My first two questions would be has anyone ordered parts for this from busy bee?  I don't need anything right now just curious of the experience.
> My second is has anyone replaced the felt wipers for the ways, I need to have a better look when its back together and see if it needs replace or a bit of an adjustment but at first glance looked like a bit of a gap.
> ...



Hi guys, I also have a Craftex B2227L which I bought new in August 2008. Fortunately for me I've yet to replace any components (touch wood) although I fully agree the manual that came with my lathe (same as what's available on line from BB) is greatly lacking. For the kind of stuff I do a bigger lathe would be an over kill besides I really don't have room for anything larger.

As for your felt wipes, just checked mine and I can honestly say the black plastic outside cover almost leaves one with the impression  they may need replacing. Further inspection like after my removing one I can see it's still in great shape. Felts need to be softened with way oil and lots of it or they dry up. Had a friend who needed to replace his felt wipes on a 40 year old machine so I went to our local dollar store and found an assortment packet of felts (all shapes and thickness) he was able to make new ones with lots left over for the years ahead. I also have an identical packet waiting in my collection of goodies.

It was a cheap fix under $2.00 that took a little time to get his home made felt wipes just right, definitely worth a try before going to BB.

Hope this helps!


----------



## combustable herbage (May 8, 2021)

I know what you mean its taken me a bit to get used to the tighter quarters for this lathe but I am being creative with positioning, I just got a live center last week and that has improved the quality of my work.  I am trying to alternate doing small projects on some days and other days just practicing doing different operations cutting drilling tapping etc to get better.  Right now my limitations exceed the limitations of the machine.   I haven't really bought anything except the live center I have the standard 5 carbide tip set from bb and a few pieces of hss that I have been experimenting with grinding with some success and learning about steel and aluminum too and different speeds and depths of cut.   I think a dial gauge is my next investment that will give me a better idea of how things are looking in the lathe and setting up the lathe a bit.  I am also getting closer to trying a replacement motor with a controller but its still uncertain of the condition of the motor I have so I had to spend a few bucks to find for sure but I think its worth the investment as there is a lot of potential there.  But I agree so far I am very happy with this machine


----------



## combustable herbage (May 8, 2021)

Hi Bill   That's exactly what I found from the normal angle looking down it kinda looks like a gap but after further inspection there is lots there and its wiping good once the way oil was reapplied and soaked in.   When I am running the carriage back and forth after an oiling I see even coverage on the ways  so I am happy but I would go the route you mentioned if someday they need attention thanks for having a look.


Dusty said:


> Hi guys, I also have a Craftex B2227L which I bought new in August 2008. Fortunately for me I've yet to replace any components (touch wood) although I fully agree the manual that came with my lathe (same as what's available on line from BB) is greatly lacking. For the kind of stuff I do a bigger lathe would be an over kill besides I really don't have room for anything larger.
> 
> As for your felt wipes, just checked mine and I can honestly say the black plastic outside cover almost leaves one with the impression  they may need replacing. Further inspection like after my removing one I can see it's still in great shape. Felts need to be softened with way oil and lots of it or they dry up. Had a friend who needed to replace his felt wipes on a 40 year old machine so I went to our local dollar store and found an assortment packet of felts (all shapes and thickness) he was able to make new ones with lots left over for the years ahead. I also have an identical packet waiting in my collection of goodies.
> 
> ...


----------



## gerritv (May 8, 2021)

I would order from Grizzly, they will have a model that is identical except perhaps model number and colour. I have a King KC1022ML, As an added bonus, the Grizzly manual is superior to what King provided. I would never consider paying King's part prices. Grizzly G0602/0752 parts fit perfectly, even the face plate and a few gears that I ordered.


----------



## ShawnR (May 9, 2021)

combustable herbage said:


> Hi I was fortunate enough to purchase one of these lathes, I am in the process of cleaning it up and getting it downstairs.
> I have downloaded the manual, not a ton of info but happy to have what's there.
> My first two questions would be has anyone ordered parts for this from busy bee?  I don't need anything right now just curious of the experience.
> My second is has anyone replaced the felt wipers for the ways, I need to have a better look when its back together and see if it needs replace or a bit of an adjustment but at first glance looked like a bit of a gap.
> ...



Sorry Bill. I missed this thread back when you started it. I have had one of these lathes for about 18 years.

Never ordered parts.

As for wiper material, yes, I keep felt in the drawer to replace the wipers with. Bought it at a Fabric shop, iirc.

Regards, Shawn


----------



## whydontu (Jun 5, 2021)

I did the same thing, just made up new wipers from a couple of kids toy felt animals.

As for getting closer to the chuck, I usually don’t have the compound installed. I made a fixed tool post riser. The eccentric allows me to get the tool post right up against the chuck or the tail stock.


----------



## Tomc938 (Jun 5, 2021)

Great idea!


----------

